# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  MBG Installer 5.0 - ستاپ ساز فارسی - ایرانی

## majidbestgame

MBG Installer 5.0
این نرم افزار یکی از بهترین نرم افزار های ساخت ستاپ هست که دارای امکانات بسیار زیادی است
این نسخه از نرم افزار دارای انعطاف پذیری بسیار خوبی در طراحی دیالوگ ها ی ستاپ است.
برخی از امکانات برنامه به شرح زیر است:
1:دو زبانه بودن برنامه/فارسی/انگلیسی
2:امکان ذخیره / لود کردن پروژه ها
3:مجهز بودن به ویزارد برای ساخت آسان و سریع ستاپ
4:رایگان بودن این نسخه / بدون نیاز به سریال و کرک
5:امکان تست / ساخت نصاب خیلی سریع ( این برنامه از مترجم(کامپایلر) بسیار سریع  دلفی استفاده میکنه)
6:امکان افزودن / حذف کردن لیبل و دگمه ها در بخش طراحی دیالوگ ها
7:امکان تغییر اندازه دادن / جابه جایی / تغییر عنوان دادن کنترل ها در طراحی دیالوگ ها
8:امکان تعیین رنگ / استیل / اسم قلم و سایر مشخثات لیبل ها
9:امکان ایجاد لیبل ها و  دگمه های جدید و قرار دادن اسکریپت هایی برای رویداد کلیک آنها
10:محیطی ساده و رابط گرافیکی خوب
11:امکان افزودن بینهایت / فایل و میانبر برای نصب در ساخت ستاپ
12: ایجاد فقط یک فایل به عنوان نصاب شما بدون نیاز به هیچ گونه فایل همراه
14:امکان ویرایش کردن همه ی فرم های ستاپ / خوش آمد گویی / لایسنس / تعین پوشه مقصد / نصب / پایان / تمام صفحه
15: امکان پرش بین فرم های ستاپ با تعیین کاری که باید در رویداد کلیک هر دگمه انجام شود
16:امکان ساخت ستاپ تمام صفحه و تعیین رنگ پس زمینه و عنوان تمام صفحه
17:امکان تعیین پسورد برای ستاپ که قبل از نصب لازم است
18:امکان تعیین آیکون برنامه ستاپ
19:امکان تعیین عکس های لوگو و بالا صفحه ستاپ
20:امکان چک کردن وضوح صفحه نمایش / میزان حافظه رم / میزان سرعت Cpu / درایوی که از روی 
آن میخواهد نصب شود / تا چه تاریخی نصب شود
21:امکان چک کردن نصب بودن اسکیوال سرور ، اسکیوال آگنت و نت فریم ورک
22:امکان چک کردن نسخه ی ویندوز ایکس پی و ویستا
23:مجهز بودن به پروژه های سابق و دسترسی سریع و ساده به پروژه های قبلی
24:مجهز بودن برنامه به بخش Object Inspector  (ناظر اشیاء) برای دسترسی داشتن با سایر مشخصات اشیاء روی فرم و امکان تغییر دادن مشخصات آنها
25:مجهز شدن برنامه به بخش کامپایلر مسیج ( پیام های مترجم) که سایر هشدار ها و دیگر مشخصات در طول ساخت ستاپ در آن نشان داده میشود
26:امکان طراحی دیالوگ ها به زبان فارسی
27:کلی امکانات ریز و درشت دیگه که در طول کار با برنامه مشخص میشه....
و در آخر ستاپ این برنامه اگه دانلود کردید بدونید که با همین برنامه MBG Installer 5 ساخته شده البته شما میتونید محیط هایی بسیار بهتر و زیباتر هم طراحی کنید





دگمه تشکر پایین همین پسته... :لبخند گشاده!: 
=====================-----=====================
*برنامه به روز شد....*
فعلا میشه گفت این نسخه ی نهاییشه....




> خیلی عجیبه!!!
> موقعی که Setup رو اجرا می کنم میگه که CPU خیلی ضعیفه و برنامه نصب اجرا نمیشه و این در حالی هست که من vmware و RAD Studio و Visual Studio و Photoshop و QT Creator رو به صورت همزمان و به راحتی می توانم باز کنم و از آنها استفاده کنم. به عبارت دیگه یعنی برنامه شما اینقدر سنگینه؟
> این موضوع را شما می توانید به عنوان اولین باگ برنامه در نظر بگیرید. در این برنامه بهتره که برای سنجش قدرت CPU بجای مگاهرتز از (Milion Instructions Per Second(MIPS استفاده بشه و یا اینکه کاربر در انتخاب واحد مگاهرتز و یا MIPS مختار باشه. توجه داشته باشید که بعضی از CPU ها میتوانند 1.8 مگاهرتزی ولی چند هسته ای باشند، پس مگاهرتز به تنهایی واحد درستی برای تشخیص قدرت پردازشی CPU نیست.





> برای منم هین اشکال رو داره..


الان برنامه بر روی سیستم هایی که قدرت پردازشگرشون بیش از 1000 مگا هرتز باشه نصب میشه.....از 2000 کمش کردم به 1000 که تقریبا روی هر سیستمی نصب شه....





> This is Old Version of this product. please get new version of this product.


این مشگل به خاطر عدم تشخیص درست فرمت تاریخ بر روی سیستم مقصد بود که اینم حل شد و برنامه رو  میتونید به صورت کامل دانلود کنید....
*
برای دانلود نسخه ی نهایی برنامه اینجا کلیک کنید*

----------


## BORHAN TEC

خیلی عجیبه!!!
موقعی که Setup رو اجرا می کنم میگه که CPU خیلی ضعیفه و برنامه نصب اجرا نمیشه و این در حالی هست که من vmware و RAD Studio و Visual Studio و Photoshop و QT Creator رو به صورت همزمان و به راحتی می توانم باز کنم و از آنها استفاده کنم. به عبارت دیگه یعنی برنامه شما اینقدر سنگینه؟
این موضوع را شما می توانید به عنوان اولین باگ برنامه در نظر بگیرید. در این برنامه بهتره که برای سنجش قدرت CPU بجای مگاهرتز از  (Milion Instructions Per Second(MIPS استفاده بشه و یا اینکه کاربر در انتخاب واحد مگاهرتز و یا MIPS مختار باشه. توجه داشته باشید که بعضی از CPU ها میتوانند 1.8 مگاهرتزی ولی چند هسته ای باشند، پس مگاهرتز به تنهایی واحد درستی برای تشخیص قدرت پردازشی CPU نیست.

----------


## pop123

برای منم هین اشکال رو داره..

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام برای نصب این برنامه نیاز به Cpu با قدرت بیش از 2000 مگا هرتز است....آره درسته برنامه فقط قدرت Cpu  رو بدست میاره و متاسفانه با چند هسته ای بودنش کاری نداره
من چون میخواستم برنامه بر روی سیستم های قدیمی که پردازندشون کمتر از 2000 مگا هرتز هست نصب نشه حداقل Cpu رو رو این تنظیم کردم....

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
دوست عزیز اگر امکانش است تعیین حداقل قدرت CPU برای نصب رو در تنظیمات قرار بدید تا اونی که ستاب رو طراحی می کنه تعیین کنه که چقدر باشه با تشکر

----------


## majidbestgame

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز اگر امکانش است تعیین حداقل قدرت CPU برای نصب رو در تنظیمات قرار بدید تا اونی که ستاب رو طراحی می کنه تعیین کنه که چقدر باشه با تشکر


سلام...
کسی که برنامه ی ستاپ را طراحی میکند میتواند میزان پردازشگر لازم بر حسب مگا هرتز تعیین کند
مثل تصویر زیر

----------


## arkia

قابلیت نصب MSDE یا Attache کردن بانک هم داره؟

----------


## joker

حجی ، امکان نصب درایور روی سیستم های 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی را هم اضافه کن

----------


## majidbestgame

> قابلیت نصب MSDE یا Attache کردن بانک هم داره؟


نه Attach کردن بانک تو کارش نیست.... میشد واسش بزارم ولی چون خیلی لازم ندیدم :لبخند گشاده!:  نزاشتم...




> حجی ، امکان نصب درایور روی سیستم های 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی را هم اضافه کن


joker جان متوجه این قضیه نشدم.... میشه یکم بیشتر واسم توضیح بدی...

----------


## arkia

در مورد اون پیغام خطا که عکسشو گذاشتم چی؟

----------


## majidbestgame

> در مورد اون پیغام خطا که عکسشو گذاشتم چی؟


خطایی که میداد این بود دیگه:
This is Old Version of this product. please get new version of this product.
*یکی از امکاناتی که این ستاپ ساز در اختیار کاربران قرار میده اینه که ستاپ هایی بسازند که محدودیت زمانی داشته یاشن یعنی تا یک تاریخ خاص قابل نصب باشن*
*این مشگل به خاطر عدم تشخیص درست فرمت تاریخ بر روی سیستم مقصد بود که اینم حل شد* ( خودتون میتونید ستاپ هایی بزنید که محدودیت زمانی داشته باشن) و برنامه رو میتونی  از پست اول دانلود کنید

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب برنامه  WindowsInstaller3_1 این را که نصب نمی کنه
امکان اینم قرار بده که یک پوشه بهمراه زیر پوشها ا هم بشه یک جا اضافه کرد

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام...
راستش دارم روی نسخه ی شیش این نرم افزار کار میکنم...امیدوارم که بتونم اینبار به مراتب بهتر از نسخه ی قبلی طراحیش کنم...فعلا کامل نیست و بیشتر رو قسمت های کلیش کار کردم
تو این نسخه میشه گفت که تمامی محدودیت های نسخه ی قبل حذف شده...
این امکان گرفتن زیر پوشه ها هم فکر خوبیه روش کار میکنم..
ضمنا اینم یک عکس از محیط فعلی نسخه جدید... تو این نسخه میشه هر کنترلی رو خود کاربر ایجاد کنه و میته به صورت واقعی اسکریپت نویسی کنه

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان برنامه نویس...
باز دباره نسخه ای از برنامه ستاپ ساز MBG Installer آماده کردم که بعد از کلی زحمت و دردسر تونستم آمادش کنم و بیام و برای کاربران گل برنامه نویس قرارش بدم
این نسخه از برنامه یک نسخه ی پیشرفته است که قول میدم نمونه ی ایرانی که کلا نداره تو نمونه های خارجی هم اگه خدا بخواد حرفی واسه گفتن داره....
تو این نسخه طراحی ستاپ بسیار انعطاف پذیر تر از نسخه ی قبل شده است به طوری که کاربر با چند کلیک میتونه ستاپ بسیار پیشرفته ای طراحی کنه...
تو بخش طراحی فرم ها این انعطاف پذیری کاملا مشخص میشه. طوری که شما میتونید هر کنترلی که 12 نوع کنترل میشه را روی فرم ها پیاده سازی کنید در این حین برنامه به یک *Object Inspector* مجهز شده که مشخصات کنترل انتخاب شده را نمایش میدهد و میتونید با تغییر مشخصات کنترل مورد نظر رو به هر صوتی دربیارین
اینم جای گفتن داره که علاوه بر مشخصات ذکر شده برنامه داری رویداد* OnClick* برای کنترل های یاد شده میباشد ضمنا رویداد *FormCreate , FormClose* نیز برای فرم ها در نظر گرفته شده است. وبرنامه مجز به یک *اسکریپت ادیتور* میباشد که کاربر میتونه در صورت لزوم کنترلی ایجاد کنید و برای آن کنترل کد نویسی کند
زبانی که برای کد نویسی به کار رفته زبان دلفی میباشد و تقریبا میتونید تمام دستورات استاندارد کد نویسی دلفی رو در این برنامه انجام بدید
*این نسخه از ستاپ ساز به راحتی از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی میکند* و شما میتونید ستاپ های به زبان شیرین فارسی طراحی کنید ضمنا *در نصب و ساخت پوشه هایی با اسم های فارسی هیچ مشگلی ندارد* یعنی هر فایلی حتی با اسم فارسی رو به راحتی نصب میکنه
ضمنا کد ستاپ (به زبان دلفی) در برنامه موجود هست که کاربران میتونن با ویرایش ان ستاپ های توسعه یافته ای بسازن....
*این برنامه هم مجهز به فشرده ساز هست* - ستاپ های فشرده شده تولید میکنه - و هم *دارای قابلیت پارت پارت ساختن ستاپ است* که برای رایت کردن ستاپ بر روی چند سی دی یا دی وی دی مناسب هست - همه میتونه ستاپ تکی بسازه هم پارت پارت- 
قابلیت های هم مثل آیکون انتخابی و پسورد گذاری و یا تمام صفحه هم از قابلیت هایی هست که در نسخه قبل وجود داشت - ضمنا بازم بگم ستاپ این برنامه سورس باز هست در صورتی که دوستان بتونن کمک کنن تا بهتر طراحیش کنیم ممنون میشم -
بنده این نسخه از برنامه رو که گذاشتم نسخه Beta هست و بیشتر برای نظر پرسی از کاربران و عیب یابی برنامه قرار داده شده...
در صورتی که در برنامه باگ و یا موردی دیدن که به نظرتون افزودن و یا حذف کردن اون مورد به برنامه کمک میکنه حتما بگن تا بتونیم یک برنامه ستاپ ساز ایرانی رو با کیفیت بالا طراحی کنیم

برای ورود به این تاپیک اینجا کلیک کنید

----------

